# Beethoven's last sketches for a piano piece



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Around 2008 a short sketch for a Bagatelle from 1826 was identified among Beethoven's sketches for his last stringquartett op. 135:

http://www.smh.com.au/interactive/2008/entertainment/final-beethoven-work/index.html

So we have here Beethoven's last sketches for a piano piece (which may have been for another Bagatelle) !

I liked this beautiful melancholic theme in f-minor so much that I wrote 7 variations for piano on it (the second part of the theme I changed slightly):

http://gerdprengel.de/var_bagatelle.mp3
http://gerdprengel.de/var_bagatelle.pdf (notes)


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

The melody sounds almost Schubertian; pity Beethoven never got around to making a complete piece out of it.

Are you playing the instruments or do you generate the whole thing digitally? If the latter, what kind of software/hardware do you use?


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

brianvds said:


> The melody sounds almost Schubertian; pity Beethoven never got around to making a complete piece out of it.
> 
> Are you playing the instruments or do you generate the whole thing digitally? If the latter, what kind of software/hardware do you use?


Yes, I also find it quite Schubertian...
It is generated with KontaktPlayer/Garritan PersonalOrchestra which is integrated in the notation tool Finale


----------

